# ADHD



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 25, 2019)

I'd never played through one of these before so figured I'd build one since they're so popular. I can see why!


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 25, 2019)

Very nice !


----------



## visualdistortion (Jul 3, 2019)

Got issues with mine, have you compared with a real OCD V2? Mine don't have the same amount of gain and it's really more bassy.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 3, 2019)

Great build. Love the switch wiring too.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks folks! I DO like making them tidy.





visualdistortion said:


> Got issues with mine, have you compared with a real OCD V2? Mine don't have the same amount of gain and it's really more bassy.


First time playing one so I have nothing to compare it too. It's definitely not my cup of tea but it still sounds great. Idk. I like a rougher and looser distortion. It's too smooth and pristine if that makes any sense. 
The Awful Waffle is more my speed, or something Rat-ish.


----------



## SteveScott (Sep 11, 2019)

Your build looks truly amazing!  How do you do the white graphics?


----------



## Barry (Sep 11, 2019)

As always great looking build, I have a an OCD-GE I really like, so one of these is in my que


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 11, 2019)

SteveScott said:


> Your build looks truly amazing!  How do you do the white graphics?


Thank you! I use a USB enabled Brother P-TOUCH label maker with the software you can download for it. The lettering is individual tapes cut out for each control. I buy knock off branded tape on Amazon. The clear tape comes with either white, black, gold, blue, or red lettering.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 12, 2019)

Again simply amazing very tight work !

Awesome ..

Mike


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks awesome.


----------

